# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Scottish Bee Breeding and Morphometry Course

## gavin

On behalf of John, Enid and myself, can I invite you to click this link?

http://www.sbai.org.uk/Breeding/

The Scottish Bee Breeding and Morphometry Course at Scotlandwell last weekend went very well, thanks to the excellent input from many people including guest speakers Terry, Andrew, Jim, and, via ventriloquism, Margie.  We are also grateful to the many local helpers who helped make the day well-organised, well parked, and well-fed!

Some of the content of the day is presented above, together with one or two extras.  We hope that you enjoy it.

best wishes

Gavin

----------


## Isca

Gavin

Nigel S here.

The above link to the Fife course is v interesting. I think I'll gather some of it for Feb's mag.

Mike Thornley writing a report for Jan mag also.

Nige.

----------


## gavin

Thanks Nige ... and feel free to help yourself.  If you use the hints and tips on using morphometry that was effectively a summary of some of the discussion in a private area on here by several people with a lot more experience of the technique than myself, and reinforced by Terry on the day.  I'm hoping that we will have follow-ups to keep the flow of copy for you!

G.

----------


## Trog

Excellent!  I've bookmarked it.

----------

